# arlington, tn



## gr8hntr (Sep 4, 2013)

The Arlington Chamber of Commerce is pleased to present the 2013 Arlington BBQ FallFest on October 18th and 19th, 2013 at Douglass Road Park in Arlington. The Arlington BBQ FallFest is aMemphis Barbecue Network sanctioned contest that will feature live entertainment, activities for families and children, a variety of vendors and concessions, and much more. Over $5,000 in prize money and trophies will be awarded to winners in three MBN categories (Whole Hog, Shoulder, and Ribs), Patio Porker, and Anything But competitions.What: 18th Annual Arlington BBQ FallFestWhere: Douglass Road ParkDates: Friday, October 18 and Saturday, October 19, 2013Times: Fri, 3pm til 11:00pm; Sat 9am til 5pmAll area residents are invited to join the festivities! The fun begins on Friday night, October 18th, with a variety of vendors and concessions, live music, activities for adults and children, judging of the Anything But contest, and more - all with FREE PARKING and FREE ADMISSION! On Saturday, October 19th the fun continues with judging for the Memphis Barbecue Network categories, Challenger competition, and the official awards ceremony.What would a barbecue contest be without good food? Visitors to this year's event will have the opportunity to purchase concessions from food vendors offering barbecue, pronto pups, pizza, ice cream, and more.Contact Information: [email protected]


----------

